# 3SetTimer (MinimalisTimer for 3x3 move sets and subsets)



## molarmanful (May 17, 2015)

There's MinimalisTimer, and then there's 3SetTimer. Only 3SetTimer is dedicated exclusively to 3x3 and its move sets and subsets. 3SetTimer also has a different theme.

What do you guys think? What other move sets or subsets should I add? Anything else?


----------



## molarmanful (May 26, 2015)

Updates: Added new subsets. Check it out! Also, I need more sets to scramble for, so if you have any ideas, just say so.


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Jul 30, 2016)

Add COLL, and stuff like VHLS


----------

